# Amotopo



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

has anyone seen them or have them?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you referring to the tinctorius crossbreed of the "Regina" and "Azureus" morphs?


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

um im not sure i found a website with 5 or 6 really cool frogs iv never seen before. this is the pic of the Amotopo.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Tony take a gander at this link move down the page and you'll find that Amotopo is a cross breed.

Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/26766-new-tinctorius-morph.html


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

ok i pretty much know all the typical tincs is there a way to tell a hybrid? cause if i saw any of these frogs at a show i think i would prob buy they are really cool looking frogs. although i dont like the idea of hybrids for profit. which is why i would like to know how to spot one.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, much is based on a system of trust that the seller is providing truthful information about the lineage animal. Personally, this is why I prefer to purchase from private hobbyists/breeders I already know (or others know and can vouge for) and trust as being reputable.

Also, technically a hybrid is primarily a product of two different species being bred together...so two locales/morphs of tinctorius could be crossed and a seller could "honestly" say it is not truly a hybrid as they are both the same species, just from different isolated populations. Even more reason to be wary and knowledge of the animals you keep and intend to purchase.


----------

